# Ho wto apply paste wax on 5.5" pads?



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I saw your advices about applying paste wax from jar on foam pads on Youtube. But what about D/A's 5.5" pads? what's your experience to do the same?

I'm going to buy *G220-V2* and some *CG Hexlogic pads*. Surely, for bumpers and some tight areas i'll buy some 4" pads that have no problem to enter to wax jar. But they're too small to wax entire car (my avatar) lonely!!

Meanwhile, is there any difference between results of special pad brushes like this and a soft teeth brush?!!

Thanks for your advices in advance.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Applying Paste Wax By Machine
*Souveran Paste Wax can be applied by hand or machine, _*I personally prefer to apply all my waxes and paint sealants by machine*_ plus the owner Mike has never used a DA Polisher before, only rotary buffers, so I wanted to introduce him to one of the most popular types of machine polishers in the industry.

Using a microfiber glove to hold the wax, you can pop the wax out of the jar and then simply swipe the wax a few times across the face of the foam finishing pad and you're ready to machine wax. Sometimes it helps to lightly heat the outside of the plastic jar with a Hair Blow Dryer as this will loosen the grip crated by surface tension the wax has with the jar.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

For this procedure I'm going to place a microfiber glove over one hand in order to hold the wax without contaminating it or without it slipping out of my hand.










*To get the wax out of the plastic jar you just have to carefully knock it out using inertia by holding the jar upside down and then knocking it against your other hand with a Microfiber Glove on it.*



















*Then hold the polisher in one hand and the wax in your other hand with the glove on it and blip the on/off button of the polisher while holding the wax against the face of the pad and you can quickly transfer wax to the pad.*










*The Microfiber Gloves keep the wax clean until you place it back into the jar and enable you to grip the wax so it doesn't slip out of your hand and onto the floor...*










*Ready to start laying down some Banana Armour...*
*







*

It takes a little muscle to do this because in one hand you're holding the wax and the other hand is holding the polisher for the duration of time it takes to run the polisher over every square inch of the car. If you had a helper they could hold the wax with microfiber gloves on and you could use both hands to hold the polisher, then as you needed more wax your helper could apply the wax while you hold the polisher, otherwise _*hit the gym*_.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How To Apply Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Paste by Machine*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

If you can't get the wax out of your jar or can, and the can is too small to fit your pad into, then what I use is the handle of the wrench that comes with your DA Polisher.

It's fairly large and flat, somewhat like a butter knife and works great to scoop some wax out of the jar and then spread it across the face of your pad. I show this on my how-to book on page 107

Just be sure to wipe it clean before you use it.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the Dodo juice sample pots and what I do is use a microfibre apllicator pad to scoop some out, then apply to the paint, then using a slow speed on the DA I pick up the wax and then continue using the DA to spread the wax on a low setting


----------



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow . . . 

Thanks Mike. 
every time you have some thing to teach us! :thumb:

The first intriguing approach is awesome. I've never thought about such an ideas :lol:
Thx again . . .


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for the advice. Out of interest which pads are you using in the above photos. I really like the look of the contoured edge for applying the last step


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe those are Lake Country flat pads


----------

